# RN Officer guilty of Yacht/ tanker collision



## bplegs (Apr 2, 2009)

Just saying ...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-24670515


----------



## Biggles Wader (Jul 18, 2013)

Clearly made a complete mess of avoiding the ship,and was too close in the first place,but "failing to keep a proper lookout"?I dont think so.He saw the damn thing but took the wrong avoiding action.


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

I wonder what the "signal to turn" was that the tanker made?


----------



## Biggles Wader (Jul 18, 2013)

The yacht assumed the ship was making a turn towards southampton,but there was an issue with a broken down third motorboat nearby and said assumption was wrong.The real failure by the yacht was that it was too close,and local bylaws state rules for keeping a set distance from big ships.Hence the collision.Still over the top to find the yacht guilty of no proper lookout though.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

I would imagine that the so called turn signal was a matter of interpretation.
One long blast could mean:

'I am definitely turning to starboard' or 'I am entering the restricted channel' or even 'get out of my way, please'.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

If you look closely you can clearly see the starboard look out has his arm out indicating a turn in that direction.I am reminded of a Master who shall remain unamed who of telling how he reversed into a car parked behind him on Blackpool prom said`I clearly gave three blasts on my horn before going astern`


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Scelerat said:


> I wonder what the "signal to turn" was that the tanker made?


Yes good question , what could that signal have been - the world
wonders.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Scelerat said:


> I wonder what the "signal to turn" was that the tanker made?


The report in the Local paper states:

"Wilson told the court that the tanker had sounded its horn to indicate it was to turn to starboard but then did not carry out the manoeuvre, leaving him in a dangerous position in front of the vessel."

More here:
http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/10764192.Skipper_guilty_after_yacht_crashed_into_tanker/


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Had a guy tell me a story about pink elephants. I put more faith in his story than in Wilson's.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day bplegs,m,yesterday.re:r.n.officer guilty of yacht/tanker collision.your link tells it all.he was a trained naval officer,he should have known better,the tanker cannot stop in time,or change course to be affective.it was great there were no harm to the crew,i feel sorry for the officer,re: the fine,seem a bit much,thanks for posting.regards ben27


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

"He is now working on new designs for inflatable boats."

Hmmm!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Leave the lad alone - he obviously didn't have a Corporal chappy who knew how things should be done.


----------



## Hugh Wilson (Aug 18, 2005)

Well said David.


----------

